# Pedro Baños "las poblaciones europeas no estan preparadas psicologicamente para un conflicto armado"



## Elbrujo (20 Feb 2022)

El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"


El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania




www.google.com





"Los que tienen tantas ansias de guerra seria los primeros en salir corriendo cuando escucharan los primeros disparos"

"Esta guerra no interesa de ninguna de las maneras a europa quien sufriria las bajas y la crisis economica SOLO BENEFICIA A LA ANGLOESFERA"


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> SOLO BENEFICIA A LA ANGLOESFERA



Es forero. 
La población europea esta para selfies y vacunarse con quimioterapia.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

Está lleno de razón.

Si se conoce la historia de España, y de los Imperios Centrales de Europa, se entiende porqué se quiere imponer una guerra en Europa desde el bloque EEUU-GB.


----------



## ako (20 Feb 2022)

Claro Rusia sabe que occidente esta debilitada con toda esta filosofía grogre-elgtbi-buenista....es ahora o nunca.
Doy un 99% posibilidades a que Rusia conseguira sus objetivos.


----------



## Hermenauta (20 Feb 2022)

Varios millones de africanos y/o musulmanes no opinan lo mismo. Dicho esto, si es verdad, el europeo blanco heterosexual medio esta totalmente incapacitado para defenderse.


----------



## Gigatr0n (20 Feb 2022)

Tu tranki que, por si no te habías dado cuenta hace ya, no va a haber guerra ni ná...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Feb 2022)

Yo espero que no hay guerra, la verdad, es un conflicto en el que solo podemos perder.

Pero está estudiado que las poblaciones cambian en horas a mentalidad de guerra.


----------



## macready (20 Feb 2022)

No decia lo pais que el 52% de los españoles quiera matar rusos? Ratas de tamaño humano en las redacciones de los periodicos.


----------



## xicomalo (20 Feb 2022)

Pues eso es una gran verdad si por la pandemia la gente protesto por no poder salir o por la mascarilla lo de un estado de guerra ni hablemos la gente se pondría loca ...

Vamos me estoy viendo a la gente de fiesta en sus casas y los gobiernos pidiendo que se apaguen todas las luces ya que se tienen bombardeos y todos en internet diciendo que mierda que no tenemos libertad ...


----------



## Domm (20 Feb 2022)

Hay pobres almas cándidas que no soportan ni escuchar que un hombre no es una mujer sólo porque lo dice, ni ver cómo la policía "racista" detiene a en ladrón de piel oscura. ¿Y así van a coger un rifle y a batirse en las trincheras viendo cómo piezas mutiladas de sus colegas saltan por los aires?


----------



## MaGiVer (20 Feb 2022)

Anglosionada haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## spica22 (20 Feb 2022)

Vi un reportaje de la guerra de Siria y una monja contaba que cuando inicio la guerra huyeron todos los extranjeros incluso a ellos les ofrecieron salir unos pocos religiosos se quedaron a ayudar. Los jóvenes sirios se presentaron de voluntarios al comienzo de la guerra luego comenzaron a rajar los que tenían familia en el extranjero.


----------



## El gostoso (20 Feb 2022)

Los que tenemos ansias de guerra, le arrancaríamos la nuez al sargento vateres


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

ako dijo:


> Claro Rusia sabe que occidente esta debilitada con toda esta filosofía grogre-elgtbi-buenista....es ahora o nunca.
> Doy un 99% posibilidades a que Rusia conseguira sus objetivos.



Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.

Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.

En estos años Ucrania ha sido un desastre en lo económico y en corrupción, con millones de ucranianos caídos en la pobreza severa y huidos a mal vivir en Europa occidental.

Se han perdido cientos de miles de empleos en sectores de cierto valor añadido al cerrar muchas industrias que estaban estrechamente relacionadas con Rusia (la aeronáutica Antonov, por ejemplo).

Decenas de miles de jóvenes en edad militar escapando de la llamada a filas, etc.

Rusia tiene la ventaja frente a occidente que sus plazos no son los cuatro años de las urnas.

Y la ingeniería social no ha destruido la sociedad rusa como sucede en occidente.

Dicho lo anterior, a Rusia aún le interesa esperar, quienes no pueden esperar son EEUU y GB, que controlan los mercados de hidrocarburos y los esquemas de la creación de precios.

Si la UE se entiende con Rusia en temas de comercio e intercambio energético y bienes industriales, y se amplía el espacio hacia China, sin necesidad de comunicación marítima, se acaba la hegemonía anglo.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Una verdad de perogrullo, ninguna sociedad esta preparada para la guerra, solo naciones militaristas como la espartana o la israeli estan en constante tension prebelica.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Feb 2022)

¿Nos está llamando cobardes?

Dadme un fusil me cago en la puta de oros. A echarle cojones hostias.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pues eso es una gran verdad si por la pandemia* la gente protesto por no poder salir o por la mascarilla* lo de un estado de guerra ni hablemos la gente se pondría loca ...
> 
> Vamos me estoy viendo a la gente de fiesta en sus casas y los gobiernos pidiendo que se apaguen todas las luces ya que se tienen bombardeos y todos en internet diciendo que mierda que no tenemos libertad ...



a ti te dan un fusil te hacen correr un poco y te da una miocarditis puto subnormal.


----------



## xicomalo (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a ti te dan un fusil te hacen correr un poco y te da una miocarditis puto subnormal.



Yo no pienso tomar un fusil para que un mierdas gane dinero con cada bala que yo dispare ...


----------



## Abelinoz (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.
> 
> Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.
> 
> ...



tu último párrafo resumen mejor que todos los hilos y foros + articulos es brillante, y esa es la clave de todo esto.

Seguid llevándolo mal con Rusia que no se os ocurra otra cosa


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Yo no pienso tomar un fusil para que un mierdas gane dinero con cada bala que yo dispare ...



ni para ir contra ese mierdas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.
> 
> Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a ti te dan un fusil te hacen correr un poco y te da una miocarditis puto subnormal.



Yo te metería las balas por el culo cual supositorio.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Los que tenemos ansias de guerra, le arrancaríamos la nuez al sargento vateres



 
exponga su razon caballero


----------



## sirpask (20 Feb 2022)

Europa no tiene un ejército en comun, y ahora mismo ni un europeo daria ni un dedo de su mano por salvar el cuello a algún político. Si vienen los rusos a conquistarnos bienvenidos sean.

Europa ahora mismo puede ser Anglo Judia/ Rusa/China o Mora. Y sin a penas resistencia.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo te metería las balas por el culo cual supositorio.



intentalo.
si de normal ya doy miedo 
con una ametralladora puedes giñarte encima a varios metros de mi presencia.
ademas contratare a TUERTO como asistente. 
nos ves de lejos y huyes,


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Y sin a penas resistencia.



No creas, los gobiernos tienen metodos coercitivos, para convertir en soldados a sus ciudadanos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> intentalo.
> si de normal ya doy miedo
> con una ametralladora puedes giñarte encima a varios metros de mi presencia.
> ademas contratare a TUERTO como asistente.
> nos ves de lejos y huyes,


----------



## sirpask (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No creas, los gobiernos tienen metodos coercitivos, para convertir en soldados a sus ciudadanos.



En Europa ya no.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (20 Feb 2022)

no se preocupen,en esta guerra van seguro en primera fila el viruelo,begoño,los parlamentarios,aznar,fracasado,rivera,ayuso su hermano,campechano1,leticio sexto,abascal,jordi pujol,felipe isidoro gonzalez ,la rata chepuda,montero rodilleras,la tucán etc....


----------



## Guillotin (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.
> 
> Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.
> 
> ...



*Si la UE se entiende con Rusia en temas de comercio e intercambio energético y bienes industriales, y se amplía el espacio hacia China, sin necesidad de comunicación marítima, se acaba la hegemonía anglo.*

Ni repitiéndolo mil veces más parece que la gente lo pueda entender.
Los anglos van a intentarlo todo con tal de evitarlo.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Feb 2022)

Los europeos son muy maricones y muy decadentes, pero cuando hay guerra se metamorfean y se convierten en auténticos psicópatas sanginarios ávidos de sangre.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Si la UE se entiende con Rusia en temas de comercio e intercambio energético y bienes industriales, y se amplía el espacio hacia China, sin necesidad de comunicación marítima, se acaba la hegemonía anglo.*
> 
> Ni repitiéndolo mil veces más parece que la gente lo pueda entender.
> Los anglos van a intentarlo todo con tal de evitarlo.



EEUU y Reino Hundido merecen una invasion.


----------



## noseyo (20 Feb 2022)

El enemigo lo tenemos en España se llama políticos , que nos dieron miseria , inmigrantes y que ser blanco es ser malo , a mí lo que pase en los demás sitios me la suda , está la casa sin limpiar voy a ir a limpiar otra


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2022)

A las ordenes de Usia Mi Coronel!

Totalmente de acuerdo con él.

Europa va a ser la gran perjuficada. Los usanos felices a miles de kilómetros

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guillotin (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> EEUU y Reino Hundido merecen una invasion.



No estaría de más que probasen de primera mano a los marines de otros países haciendo negocios por las calles de Washington o New York.
Ya sabe, tabaco, chocolate y patatas, a cambio de dientes de oro.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una verdad de perogrullo, ninguna sociedad esta preparada para la guerra, solo naciones militaristas como la espartana o la israeli estan en constante tension prebelica.



Cierren el hilo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Feb 2022)

Que vayan las mujeras a defender sus privilegios, aunque luego haya que matarse a pajas o traer moras y panchitas.


----------



## Dosto (20 Feb 2022)

Es cierto lo que dice, pero en caso de guerra el resto de Europa no pintamos nada en una guerra que se limitará a Ucrania. Yo pensaba que no iba a haber guerra pero ahora veo clarisimo que a EEUU le interesa la guerra para que Europa no dependa energéticamente de Rusia, una guerra con sus respectivas sanciones harían saltar por el aire el nord stream 2.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Los europeos son muy maricones y muy decadentes, pero cuando hay guerra se metamorfean y se convierten en auténticos psicópatas sanginarios ávidos de sangre.



Bueno, los franceses en la II Guerra Mundial poco…algunos si pero la mayoría a correr.


----------



## EGO (20 Feb 2022)

Pedro Engaños...ese agente desmoralizador.

Toda la vida sirviendo a los anglos en el ejercito español y ahora va de rebelde anti OTAN.

En un pais serio se le imputaria algun delito por sembrar miedo.









Pedro Baños: "Vamos a sufrir desabastecimiento ya en noviembre y para Navidad"


"Habrá carencia de muchos productos ya en el Black Friday. La falta de contenedores, los precios de las materias primas y del petróleo disparados van a poner a prueba las entregas masivas de mercancías para la campaña navideña". Es la advertencia que lanza este coronel en la reserva –cuyo último...




www.heraldo.es


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Feb 2022)

En España hubo resistentes a la dictadura Covid, incluso con patrullas militares en las calles de los pueblos.

La guerra en España es diferente a lo que estáis acostumbrados los rusos, que os creéis que inventasteis la guerrilla y el sabotaje.

Por cierto, una manada de paletos oscenses y catalanes se follaban a Bizancio cuándo querían.

Por si os falla la memoria.


----------



## Morototeo (20 Feb 2022)

SI hay guerra, os aseguro que muchas familias españolas, huirán enteras a Marruecos o Argelia, o Latinoamérica. No hay otra alternativa. Para eso, tienes que tener un buen fondo de ahorros, y saber dejar atrás todo lo que tienes en España.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Feb 2022)

Es totalmente cierto. Es una consecuencia del miedo atroz a la violencia que reina en Occidente desde hace décadas,algo que tiene su parte positiva,ya que no es sano ir por ahí ejerciendo violencia por afición,pero negativo porque se es presa fácil de psicópatas.


----------



## Knight who says ni (20 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Yo no pienso tomar un fusil para que un mierdas gane dinero con cada bala que yo dispare ...



Seguramente no pasará en lo que nos queda de vida, pero llegado el caso tú, como yo, cogerás el fusil y lucharás por lo que te digan que tengas que luchar, como hemos hecho los pobres de toda la vida. A ver si te crees que a los alemanes o a los soviéticos (por poner a alguien de tu cuerda y de la contraria) les preguntaban si les venía bien ir al frente ruso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Está lleno de razón.
> 
> Si se conoce la historia de España, y de los Imperios Centrales de Europa, se entiende porqué se quiere imponer una guerra en Europa desde el bloque EEUU-GB.



Tres veces estuvo Rusia en el bando de los anglosajones en los pasados 200 años. Es lo que tiene ser el país con el mayor dividendo geográfico del mundo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pedro Engaños...ese agente desmoralizador.
> 
> Toda la vida sirviendo a los anglos en el ejercito español y ahora va de rebelde anti OTAN.
> 
> ...



Cierto. Pero ahora lee burbuja


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)

Totalmente cierto. Desde hace 75 años que no hay guerra que no afectará a casi todas Europa. Y se ha vivido con bastante paz y tranquilidad. También ayudó un poco la tensión de la guerra fría.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (20 Feb 2022)

Yo no estoy para correr mucho rato seguido. Que me dejen manejar un Dron desde mi casa por internet, eso si me molaría, y podría estar fumando porros y comiendo Doritos.


----------



## Tails (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una verdad de perogrullo, ninguna sociedad esta preparada para la guerra, solo naciones militaristas como la espartana o la israeli estan en constante tension prebelica.



En israel ya no caben los insumisos en las cárceles


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Feb 2022)

Esta vez el general invierno igual no os salva. Os pondremos a beber solo agua.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (20 Feb 2022)

Pedro Baños es forero seguro.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En israel ya no caben los insumisos en las cárceles



En caso de conflicto, les buscaran un monte Taigeto...









Monte Taigeto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Feb 2022)

Bueno, los rusos tienen juguetes peligrosos…en Siria alguno lo averiguó tarde…pero los que quedaron vivos han aprendido…


----------



## AMP (20 Feb 2022)

A lo peor es que los que podrían defender Europa piensan que estas sociedades de izquierdistas, feminazis y refugees privilegiados no merecen ser defendidas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Vaya soberana gilipollez.

Ninguna población civil esta preparada para la guerra, pero en cuanto escasee la comida, maten a alguien allegado, violen etc te cambio el chip.

Mientras en EEUU la población civil vivia el flower power en los 60 otros se despellejaban vivos.

Aqui lo unico que se discute es si se le da a PUTIN lo que quiere.... por lo que nada podrá impedir que vuelva a pedir más adelante cualquier cosa.

O plantarle cara.

Por cierto, si plantandole cara Ucrania un dia forma parte de la UE, en el largo plazo ganaria la UE.

Alguno sabe lo que es KALININGRADO??? un trozo de Rusia en el centro de Europa lleno de armas nucleares y de todo tipo en pleno corazon de la UE???
Podriamos usar esa excusa contra Rusia como ellos hacen con nosotros.....

No son más de 144 millones de personas, Juntas dos paises de la UE y ya somos más que ellos.


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Los europeos son muy maricones y muy decadentes, pero cuando hay guerra se metamorfean y se convierten en auténticos psicópatas sanginarios ávidos de sangre.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La Historia nos avala, para bien o mal. Yo creo que época de guerra los europeos nos convertiremos en auténticos hijos de puta. Y realmente en un par de meses puedes preparar carne fresca para la picadora. Y si encima te juegas el terruño y tu familia, aún más.

Otra cosa es que no tengamos un ejército europeo consolidado y que funcione como entidad única. Lo ideal sería crear batallones mixtos de manera permanente, y tener una política exterior común. Esto es lo más complicado.


----------



## Ufo (20 Feb 2022)

ako dijo:


> Claro Rusia sabe que occidente esta debilitada con toda esta filosofía grogre-elgtbi-buenista....es ahora o nunca.
> Doy un 99% posibilidades a que Rusia conseguira sus objetivos.



Déjate de historias se ataca Rusia para hundir Europa por qué escasea el petróleo... Los anglos quieren la ruina para nosotros por qué somos su principal rival en el Atlántico


----------



## Ufo (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Pedro Baños es uno de los pocos hombre en España que sabe lo que dice


----------



## Pulp (20 Feb 2022)

Entonces yo le preguntaría al señor Pedro Baños. En el hipotético caso de que Rusia invadiera Estonia, Letonia o Lituania, habría que dejarle hacer lo que quisiera a Rusia? Seamos sinceros y no se puede descartar nada a estas alturas.
Recordemos domo comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por ansias de un dirigente por volver a recuperar lo que Alemania fue en el pasado y la pasividad de los demás paises.


----------



## deaconbrodie (20 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo, el nivel de esquizofrenia y sudapollismo es tan grande que Europa acabaría devastada por fuego amigo.

Cuerpo a tierra, que vienen los nuestros.


----------



## Ufo (20 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Los europeos son muy maricones y muy decadentes, pero cuando hay guerra se metamorfean y se convierten en auténticos psicópatas sanginarios ávidos de sangre.



Dudo mucho que la gente salga a celebrar una guerra como lo hizo en la primera guerra mundial... La gente común tiene mucho que perder y poco que pelear, no es cuestión de saber ganar es cuestión de que no nos interesa


----------



## Tails (20 Feb 2022)

Pulp dijo:


> Entonces yo le preguntaría al señor Pedro Baños. En el hipotético caso de que Rusia invadiera Estonia, Letonia o Lituania, habría que dejarle hacer lo que quisiera a Rusia? Seamos sinceros y no se puede descartar nada a estas alturas.
> Recordemos domo comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por ansias de un dirigente por volver a recuperar lo que Alemania fue en el pasado y la pasividad de los demás paises.



Teniendo en cuenta que ni estados unidos ni la otan van a intervenir si rusia invade ucrania (solo sanciones)


----------



## Ufo (20 Feb 2022)

Pulp dijo:


> Entonces yo le preguntaría al señor Pedro Baños. En el hipotético caso de que Rusia invadiera Estonia, Letonia o Lituania, habría que dejarle hacer lo que quisiera a Rusia? Seamos sinceros y no se puede descartar nada a estas alturas.
> Recordemos domo comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por ansias de un dirigente por volver a recuperar lo que Alemania fue en el pasado y la pasividad de los demás paises.



Rusia se pregunta si debería seguir quita mientras llevamos la democracia a Irak , Libia , Siria , Yemen ... Acaso no es normal que piensen que pueden ser los siguientes y les montemos un maidan en Moscú para robarles como hizo con los ucranianos??


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Feb 2022)

La guerra mola por la tele.

Pero ahora resulta que no te cuentan nada de las guerras por ella. No tiene nada que ver con antaño, que diarios y la radio daban el parte y podías ir siguiendo los avances y contraofensivas. Ahora solo hacen conexión especial al principio y al final. Y ya, que se desanima la gente y bajan los anunciantes.


Así que mejor nos la ahorramos.


----------



## Rantamplum (20 Feb 2022)

macready dijo:


> No decia lo pais que el 52% de los españoles quiera matar rusos? Ratas de tamaño humano en las redacciones de los periodicos.



Es un estudo del real instituto Elcano , y decía intervenir en Ucrania , a saber que entiende la gente por intervenir , igual se creen que es mandar cascos azules


----------



## Tails (20 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Es un estudo del real instituto Elcano , y decía intervenir en Ucrania , a saber que entiende la gente por intervenir , igual se creen que es mandar cascos azules



*El apoyo a la intervención es mayor entre los hombres, los mayores de 45 años y quienes se identifican con la derecha, según una encuesta del Instituto Elcano*













Los españoles, divididos sobre si España debería intervenir militarmente en Ucrania con la OTAN


Un 80 por ciento de los españoles consideran que España debe seguir formando parte de la OTAN, porque le proporciona más beneficios que perjuicios, pero puestos a




www.lavanguardia.com






*EN CASO DE QUE SE PRODUZCA UN CONFLICTO BÉLICO EN EL QUE PARTICIPE LA OTAN EN APOYO A UCRANIA, ¿QUÉ DEBERÍA HACER ESPAÑA?*
Por segmentos sociodemográficos, febrero 2022.

No
intervenir militarmente

Intervenir
militarmente junto a la OTAN



TOTAL
52%
48%
Hombre
46%
54%
Mujer
58%
42%
18 a 29 años
62%
38%
30 a 44 años
55%
45%
45 a 64 años
48%
52%
65 o más años
49%
51%
Educación obligatoria
58%
42%
Estudios medios
50%
50%
Estudios superiores
50%
50%
Izquierda
59%
41%
Centro
50%
50%
Derecha
46%
54%
Gráfico: Diseño web LV Fuente: Real Instituto Elcano.

como veis las langostas dicen de nuevo si, amo


----------



## Funci-vago (20 Feb 2022)

El problema es que hay un monton de gilipollas woke para los que olerse los pedos de su superioridad moral es mas importante que cualquier otra cosa. 

A mi me suda la polla Ucrania.


----------



## Rantamplum (20 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *El apoyo a la intervención es mayor entre los hombres, los mayores de 45 años y quienes se identifican con la derecha, según una encuesta del Instituto Elcano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los de derechas


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

La charocracia cleptocrática lo que no está es preparada para armar a la masculinidad oprimida.

En el momento en el que la masculinidad esté armada y pertrechada para enfrentarse al régimen opresor, van a lamentar todos estos años de propaganda y políticas feminazis anti-hombre.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Feb 2022)

La guerra más grande e insoportable es la que sufrimos todos los días con ese bombardeo constante de mierda que nos viene vertida encima sin reparo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (20 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es forero.
> La población europea esta para selfies y vacunarse con quimioterapia.



El que es forero es el tibio de Luis del Pino.
Hoy ha dicho "premio Darwin".
Habría que dejar de escribir una semana, a ver qué coño comentan. Todas las "visiones alternativas" que ofrece esta gente están inspiradas en nuestros desvaríos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Feb 2022)

Ojalá la unión del este China-Rusia se anexione la Europa occidental. Ojalá.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Feb 2022)

En España tenemos a auténticas máquinas de matar, como el Casanova ese de los Goya.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> El que es forero es el tibio de Luis del Pino.
> Hoy ha dicho "premio Darwin".
> Habría que dejar de escribir una semana, a ver qué coño comentan. Todas las "visiones alternativas" que ofrece esta gente está inspirada en nuestros desvaríos.



Es que la prensa es muy aburrida hasta para ellos. 
Hace un año que no escucho al del Pino el covihijoputa
Premio Darwin a su programa y cadena de radio.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2022)

Pues no sé que veis de negativo en que la sociedad no quiera ir a la guerra, hay que estar alienado para meterse por voluntad propia en un campo de batalla con bombas y balas silbando a tu alrededor, y más en un conflicto que ni te va ni te viene.

Desde luego me llaman a filas y me pilló el primer avión que salga directo a cualquier selva suramericana y que me busquen allí.


----------



## Poseidón (20 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pedro Engaños...ese agente desmoralizador.
> 
> Toda la vida sirviendo a los anglos en el ejercito español y ahora va de rebelde anti OTAN.
> 
> ...



Busca tu portatiles, telefonos o cosas por el estilo. Hasta una bata buena me ha costado encontrar a mi,


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> "Esta guerra no interesa de ninguna de las maneras a europa quien sufriria las bajas y la crisis economica SOLO BENEFICIA A LA ANGLOESFERA"



Y por eso su socio y hermano sovietico la esta montando, para que vuelvan a hacerle una tenaza a este continente para destruirlo, como ya hicieron en el 18 y el 45

Y para que nos bajemos los pantalones por los tobillos, los amos necesitan traidores de mierda mercenarios que vendan su patria por 4 perras, tal como lo hace este miserable gafon hijo de la grandisima puta. Al mismo nivel que aquellos que recibian pasta de ñarigudos moscovitas hace 120 años para que el submarino de peral fuera encerrado en una nave y olvidado hasta el robin


----------



## Shudra (20 Feb 2022)

La guerra ya la hay contra los funcijetas y las mujeres, que tienen un puesto asegurado de por vida en el Estado y yo tengo trabajaos mal pagados.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Pues no sé que veis de negativo en que la sociedad no quiera ir a la guerra, hay que estar alienado para meterse por voluntad propia en un campo de batalla con bombas y balas silbando a tu alrededor, y más en un conflicto que ni te va ni te viene.
> 
> Desde luego me llaman a filas y me pilló el primer avión que salga directo a cualquier selva suramericana y que me busquen allí.



Pues hombre, desde luego que luchar por esta españa de ministerios de igualdad, pagas a menas y ocupaciones, corrupción y un largo etcétera pues no, pero si hubiera una guerra civil para acabar con todo lo anterior allí estaría yo el primero


----------



## Roberto Malone (20 Feb 2022)

Está bien que haya 'patriotas' que quieran ir a defendernos de los malvados 'soviéticos'.

Brindaré por vuestra victoria desde aquí, a miles de kilómetros del frente.

Si por alguna razón morís, os saludaré desde mi balcón con esta música:









Honor a quien honor merece. Héroes.


----------



## silenus (20 Feb 2022)

Tampoco íbamos a luchar por esta MIERDAUROPA. Que vayan al frente las femilocas, los menas y los maricones, que son los favoritos del régimen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Feb 2022)

Qué pereza da ese paguitero del Kremlin, le deben de estar lloviendo las extras estos días.


----------



## Decipher (20 Feb 2022)

Baños rusofilo basado.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y por eso su socio y hermano sovietico la esta montando, para que vuelvan a hacerle una tenaza a este continente para destruirlo, como ya hicieron en el 18 y el 45
> 
> Y para que nos bajemos los pantalones por los tobillos, los amos necesitan traidores de mierda mercenarios que vendan su patria por 4 perras, tal como lo hace este miserable gafon hijo de la grandisima puta. Al mismo nivel que aquellos que recibian pasta de ñarigudos moscovitas hace 120 años para que el submarino de peral fuera encerrado en una nave y olvidado hasta el robin



Pero no te das cuenta, energúmeno, que el unico comepollas eres tu? 

No ves que el que no es traidor..... Es el que se baja los pantalones?? 


Decantandote por el otanfato y el actual estado español, estas traicionando a tu patria subnormal!!


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Espera tu, que la población rusa que perdió la guerra de Afganistán, dejó que desmembraran la URSS sin mover un dedo, perdió la primera guerra de Chechenia, y solo ganó la segunda porque pagó a la mitad de los chechenos para que matasen a la otra mitad, si que está psicológicamente preparadísima para una guerra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Feb 2022)

Mi larga experiencia de campero de Battlefield, Call of Duty, y disparar en el campo de tiro con el Cetme, me proporcionan grandes técnicas de emboscada estilo niño rata, escondido en sitios absurdamente inesperados para disparar por detrás.

Lo malo es que no hay respawn en la guerra jajaja.


----------



## jpjp (20 Feb 2022)

Pedro baños es un tio inteligente y tiene mucha razón.


----------



## Decipher (20 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi larga experiencia de campero de Battlefield, Call of Duty, y disparar en el campo de tiro con el Cetme, me proporcionan grandes técnicas de emboscada estilo niño rata, escondido en sitios absurdamente inesperados para disparar por detrás.
> 
> Lo malo es que no hay respawn en la guerra jajaja.



Pues verás cuando te des cuenta de que en la guerra hay que correr de verdad. Con tus piernas digo, no sentado en el sofa. Menudo shock.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Feb 2022)

Yo lo unico que se es que espero que la legion de buena cuenta de todos los hijos de la gran puta traidores y os den lo que se os da a esa clase de escoria

No os puedo llamar mercenarios porque no cobrais un duro, solamente sois comepollas del enemigo. Simples subnormales de nacimiento


----------



## Morototeo (20 Feb 2022)

cuantos militares hay en España? Cuantos de ellos estan preparados para ir a una guerra? Cuantos chinos y rusos y sus aliados hay?? no hay mas preguntas, si se quiere ganar esa guerra, iran muchos y muchas de 18 a 30 años.. muchos, en principio los que no son indispensables para el pais.


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Feb 2022)

en spain, si suenan dos disparos en rusia ya estarán las charos corriendo a esconderse debajo de las mesas, y pidiendo reclutamiento obligatorio de hombres, porque ellas no pueden ir noo


----------



## Vardian (20 Feb 2022)

Lleva Soros en Ucrania desde 1989 forzando revoluciones y los oligarcas soviéticos de antaño encantados de poner su dinero en manos de los Vanguard de turno para que les generen pingües beneficios.
Gorbachov se creyó la promesa de no expandir la NATO más allá de las naciones bajo influencia rusa. 
El anglo otorgando a dedo tierras a los sionistas para hacer el juego en Oriente Medio.

Anglos de la mano de sus amiguitos deicidas dando por culo como siempre. ¿Alguien puede confiar en ellos a estas alturas? Qué ganas de que salte por los aires el petro-sistema financiero.


----------



## dac1 (20 Feb 2022)

Yo con tal de librarnos de todo el entramado progre...даваи россия!!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Yo con tal de librarnos de todo el entramado progre...даваи россия!!



El entramado progre va a tener un problema muy gordo porque un "relato" no contrarresta los "hechos"... Y los hechos son muy crueles cuando se enfrentan a los relatos.

Los progres tendrán que ganar una guerra con hechos, y quienes la pueden ganar están entre la disidencia ¿Armarán a la disidencia, o irán ellos a la guerra a demostrar con hechos su incompetencia militar? Hagan lo que hagan la escabechina entre sus filas la tienen asegurada.   

El cúlmen del Honk-Honk es que la Historia la escriben los vencedores, años de progresía untando a la prensa y los medios para acabar en las páginas de la Historia como los eternos perdedores que son. 


*Maniobras de las Fuerzas Especiales Antipatriarcado de Feminazilandia.*

*Pedro Baños* en la noticia *lo dice explícitamente*:



> "Las poblaciones europeas no están preparadas para sufrir un elevado número de bajas.
> *Se rebelarían contra sus gobernantes*, por más potentes que fueran las acciones psicológicas para convencerlas"


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

Objetivo del NWO: Destruir la civilización occidental.

Solución para los burbujarras: Que los asiáticos destruyan la civilización occidental.

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente comprende que los bárbaros en el Limes no pueden ser anti-NOM, si no simplemente la mano de obra del NOM para derribar el edificio de la civilizacion occidental una vez la han desmoralizado lo suficiente por dentro.

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente comprende que abrir las puertas a los moronegros por el sur responde al mismo objetivo que abrírselas a los asiáticos en el Este.

Pero los tontos del culo nada, a lo suyo.


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

No creo que vayan a reclutar de manera forzosa a la juventud europea. No le interesa a este sistema.

Imaginad a un millón de tíos de entre 20/30 años que llegan de la hipotética guerra del este ¿Creéis que tolerarían toda esta mierda? ¿Creéis que aceptarían el discurso progre maricón marxista? Habrían revueltas y de las buenas, y no habría policía capaz de frenar a gente que ha visto y vivido el horror. No sería prudente para los subnormales que nos gobiernan.


----------



## tracrium (20 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No son más de 144 millones de personas, Juntas dos paises de la UE y ya somos más que ellos.



Quitas a viejos, charos, funcionarios y progres y no puedes ni montar un partido de fútbol 7.

Tendrían que explicar muy bien qué es lo que hay que defender. Y me da que la gente con capacidad de hacerlo no lo tiene nada claro.

Si hay que defender los "valores" europeos, al que le interese, ya tarda en alistarse.

No hay patria, no hay ley, no hay estado de derecho, no hay democracia... 

¿Qué se supone que hay que defender? ¿El feminazismo? ¿El LGTBismo? ¿El satanismo? ¿Las pensiones de las langostas? ¿Las paguitas de los funcionarios? ¿Los impuestos confiscatorios? ¿El control de la vida privada? 

Al que le pique, que se rasque. 

¿Qué tiene que perder la juventud europea? ¡Si con el statu quo no tiene futuro!


----------



## Decipher (20 Feb 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Quitas a viejos, charos, funcionarios y progres y no puedes ni montar un partido de fútbol 7.
> 
> Tendrían que explicar muy bien qué es lo que hay que defender. Y me da que la gente con capacidad de hacerlo no lo tiene nada claro.
> 
> ...



Yo las cosas que me piden que defienda no estoy nada por defenderlas. Que vayan a defenderlas los que le gusten.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Feb 2022)

Al contrario, tal vez sea lo que necesita Europa para mandar a tomar por culo a las izquierdas globalistas progres y antipatrióticas que han anulado ese sentimiento de defensa armada, de familia, de patria, que se han empeñado en convertir Europa en una sopa de naciones amorfas sumisas a Bruselas, en las que solo prima la identidad de los terruños para dividir esas naciones, el fomento de la destrucción de la familia por múltiples vías etc..

Una buena guerra en la que viéramos de cerca o en nuestras carnes la muerte. el hambre, la destrucción real haría que muchos murieran pero que los supervivientes se dieran cuenta de que socialismo internacional nunca mas.

Dios no lo quiera.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No creo que vayan a reclutar de manera forzosa a la juventud europea. No le interesa a este sistema.
> 
> Imaginad a un millón de tíos de entre 20/30 años que llegan de la hipotética guerra del este ¿Creéis que tolerarían toda esta mierda? ¿Creéis que aceptarían el discurso progre maricón marxista? Habrían revueltas y de las buenas, y no habría policía capaz de frenar a gente que ha visto y vivido el horror. No sería prudente para los subnormales que nos gobiernan.



¡A revés! Los bebedores de soja que mandasen a la guerra de los 18 a los 30 para los rusos aniquilarlos sería como pescar en un barril con barrenos de dinamita. La llamada "generación de cristal" de ser enviada al frente ahí cavarían su tumba, pues el frente de batalla no da segundas oportunidades al hombre afeminado.

El problema a la cúpula social-comunista misándrica llegará cuando toque movilizar a los hombres de 30 a 45 en la "segunda ronda de levas"...Éstos sí que iban a ordenar el país y despiojarlo de parásitos vendepatrias y purria feminazi.


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No creo que vayan a reclutar de manera forzosa a la juventud europea. No le interesa a este sistema.
> 
> Imaginad a un millón de tíos de entre 20/30 años que llegan de la hipotética guerra del este ¿Creéis que tolerarían toda esta mierda? ¿Creéis que aceptarían el discurso progre maricón marxista? Habrían revueltas y de las buenas, y no habría policía capaz de frenar a gente que ha visto y vivido el horror. No sería prudente para los subnormales que nos gobiernan.



Claro que no. Les pasaría como a Brasil tras la guerra de la Triple Alianza, que tuvieron que abolir la esclavitud porque habían tenido que recurrir a armar a los esclavos para mandarlos a matar paraguayos. Y claro una vez que el esclavo tiene un arma en sus manos y sabe cómo utilizarla, a ver quien es el guapo que acabada la guerra le dice que le toca devolver el fusil y volver a ser esclavo.


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Objetivo del NWO: Destruir la civilización occidental.
> 
> Solución para los burbujarras: Que los asiáticos destruyan la civilización occidental.
> 
> ...




Sin pretender crear polémica, creo que los que apoyan a Putin lo hacen por cosas como estas.





Claro, uno ve esto y se caga en la puta.

¿Rusia sería la solución? En mi opinión, no.

Pero está claro que muchos desean que alguien sodomice a la basura que nos gobierna y que todo se vaya a tomar por culo. Porque entre lo que tenemos y lo que hay en el este, es bastante desesperante.

Nota aclaratoria para evitar gilipolleces: Ucrania, Rusia, China, EEUU y demás países de mierda me importan un bledo.

Sólo me importa España, que está siendo invadida por una horda de moronegros y sudacas que atacan con impunidad a nuestros compatriotas , no veo ninguna encuesta acerca de qué opina la gente respecto al asunto y cómo se podría solucionar.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> El entramado progre va a tener un problema muy gordo porque un "relato" no contrarresta los "hechos"... Y los hechos son muy crueles cuando se enfrentan a los relatos.
> 
> Los progres tendrán que ganar una guerra con hechos, y quienes la pueden ganar están entre la disidencia ¿Armarán a la disidencia, o irán ellos a la guerra a demostrar con hechos su incompetencia militar? Hagan lo que hagan la escabechina entre sus filas la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



me recuerda a nuestro amigo Bezmenov


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Feb 2022)

Pues venga vete para allá hijo de puta, que aquí no tenemos ninguna necesidad de que nos sigas robando el oxígeno.

Totalmente a favor de que un Estado Soberano cierre canales de propaganda del enemigo que tiene un trozo de su territorio ocupado y que moviliza cada dos por tres a su ejército en la frontera amenazando con invadir. 

Es de puñetero sentido común.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> me recuerda a nuestro amigo Bezmenov



No es lo mismo. Bezmenov dijo lo que dijo desde la seguridad de EEUU...

Nosotros estamos en Europa y no gozamos de esa seguridad. Aparte quienes han esparcido en Europa la gayofilia, el multiculturalismo, y el feminazimo ha sido la CIA y en resumen el contubernio anglo-sionionista.

En EEUU han trazado *lineas rojas* para que el *CÁNCER morado* no llegue a corromper con su ineficiencia los asuntos de Seguridad Nacional.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hechos-masculinistas-vs-relatos-feministas-por-que-las-mujeres-no-pueden-unirse-a-las-fuerzas-especiales.1701020/#


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> No es lo mismo. Bezmenov dijo lo que dijo desde la seguridad de EEUU...
> 
> Nosotros estamos en Europa y no gozamos de esa seguridad. Aparte quienes han esparcido en Europa la gayofilia, el multiculturalismo, y el feminazimo ha sido la CIA y en resumen el contubernio anglo-sionionista.
> 
> ...



pero no es desmoralizacion igual ?


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡A revés! Los bebedores de soja que mandasen a la guerra de los 18 a los 30 para los rusos aniquilarlos sería como pescar en un barril con barrenos de dinamita. La llamada "generación de cristal" de ser enviada al frente ahí cavarían su tumba, pues el frente de batalla no da segundas oportunidades al hombre afeminado.
> 
> El problema a la cúpula social-comunista misándrica llegará cuando toque movilizar a los hombres de 30 a 45 en la "segunda ronda de levas"...Éstos sí que iban a ordenar el país y despiojarlo de parásitos vendepatrias y purria feminazi.



No subestimes a los chavales de 20 años, no todos son tan gilipollas. 

Pero si, en parte te doy la razón.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero no es desmoralizacion igual ?



Que te desmoralice el enemigo es algo que cabe esperar en toda contienda, pero que te desmoralice un ¿presunto? aliado sí que te muestra a las claras en qué enorme montón de mierda te hayas metido.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Que te desmoralice el enemigo es algo que cabe esperar en toda contienda, pero que te desmoralice *un ¿presunto? aliado *sí que te muestra a las claras en qué enorme montón de mierda te hayas metido.



bueno pero eso ya lo tenemos todos los burbujeros claro.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No subestimes a los chavales de 20 años, no todos son tan gilipollas.
> 
> Pero si, en parte te doy la razón.



Pues es que los listos tampoco que tienen nada que agradecer a su país. 

El 75% de paro juvenil, el tener que emigrar para ganar un salario digno mientras se importa moronegrada a paladas y se les dan paguitas, el tener que costear con su trabajo las pensiones de los langostos a sabiendas de que cuando les llegue el turno nadie se las va a pagar...


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Pues es que los listos tampoco que tienen nada que agradecer a su país. El 75% de paro juvenil, el tener que emigrar para ganar un salario digno mientras se importa moronegrada a apaladas y se les dan paguitas, el tener que costear con su trabajo las pensiones de los langostas a sabiendas de que cuando les llegue el turno nadie se las va a pagar...



Por eso hablo de reclutamiento forzoso, una vez acabada la guerra y esos chavales hayan aprendido lo que es vivir en el infierno ¿Qué crees que es lo que sucederá después? 

Mira Alemania después de la primera guerra mundial, casi todos los soldados se metieron en milicias tipo Freikorps y Cascos de acero y su hobby era matar comunistas. 

Por eso digo, que los que nos gobiernan no les interesa eso. Con sólo un millón de tíos de 20 años, ya es suficiente para montar una revolución nacional ¿Y quién defendería a la gobernación? ¿Un puñado de rojos, putas y maricones? ¿La policía, que es incapaz de defenderse así misma y no han estado en la guerra?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (20 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Por eso hablo de reclutamiento forzoso, una vez acabada la guerra y esos chavales hayan aprendido lo que es vivir en el infierno ¿Qué crees que es lo que sucederá después?
> 
> Mira Alemania después de la primera guerra mundial, casi todos los soldados se metieron en milicias tipo Freikorps y Cascos de acero y su hobby era matar comunistas.
> 
> Por eso digo, que los que nos gobiernan no les interesa eso. Con sólo un millón de tíos de 20 años, ya es suficiente para montar una revolución nacional ¿Y quién defendería a la gobernación? ¿Un puñado de rojos, putas y maricones? ¿La policía, que es incapaz de defenderse así misma y no han estado en la guerra?



Las juventud actual ya tiene frito el cerebro de programación fluidmatriarcal progre, irán como ovejas al matadero con que les prometan una taza del Starbucks...Y no, no va a volver ninguno. 






*Soldade trans se mea en los pantalones.*

Si vuelve alguno quedará tan traumado por la experiencia que será incapaz de liderar ninguna "revolución".






_*Progre de salón totalmente ido de la olla.*_


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Feb 2022)

Las poblaciones europeas están estaban acostumbradas al que llamaban estado de bienestar, con periodos de crisis económicas cada cierto tiempo, pero se seguía tirando. Tiene razón en eso y que muchísimos nativos europeos no tienen formación militar, excepto tal vez alguno que tenga la caza como afición o frikis varios.

Una guerra otan-rusia no es un conflicto armado, es la IIIWW.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Las poblaciones europeas están estaban acostumbradas al que llamaban estado de bienestar, con periodos de crisis económicas cada cierto tiempo, pero se seguía tirando. Tiene razón en eso y que *muchísimos nativos europeos no tienen formación militar,* excepto tal vez alguno que tenga la caza como afición o frikis varios.
> 
> Una guerra otan-rusia no es un conflicto armado, es la IIIWW.



porque no han querido
EEUU y los anglo-J de mierda
que son nuestros amos desde 1945

es todo calculado y provocado por los mismos.

a ver si la culpa de no tener un fusil de asalto va a ser mia.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pedro Engaños...ese agente desmoralizador.
> 
> Toda la vida sirviendo a los anglos en el ejercito español y ahora va de rebelde anti OTAN.
> 
> ...



tiene cara de pacosubnormal lamebragas.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

Pulp dijo:


> Entonces yo le preguntaría al señor Pedro Baños. En el hipotético caso de que Rusia invadiera Estonia, Letonia o Lituania, habría que dejarle hacer lo que quisiera a Rusia? Seamos sinceros y no se puede descartar nada a estas alturas.
> *Recordemos domo comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por ansias de un dirigente por volver a recuperar lo que Alemania fue en el pasado y la pasividad de los demás paises.*



y las ansias de los Polacos ? matando alemanes a ton ni son . 
eh ? 
los Polacos no tenian ansias ?


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> El que es forero es el tibio de Luis del Pino.
> Hoy ha dicho "premio Darwin".
> Habría que dejar de escribir una semana, a ver qué coño comentan. Todas las "visiones alternativas" que ofrece esta gente está inspirada en nuestros desvaríos.



nos estan copiando
los muy cabritos.
deberian pagarnos un canon.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Feb 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡A revés! Los bebedores de soja que mandasen a la guerra de los 18 a los 30 para los rusos aniquilarlos sería como pescar en un barril con barrenos de dinamita. La llamada "generación de cristal" de ser enviada al frente ahí cavarían su tumba, pues el frente de batalla no da segundas oportunidades al hombre afeminado.
> 
> El problema a la cúpula social-comunista misándrica llegará cuando toque movilizar a los hombres de 30 a 45 en la "segunda ronda de levas"...Éstos sí que iban a ordenar el país y despiojarlo de parásitos vendepatrias y purria feminazi.



Y a los de la quinta del chupete cuando ya no quede nadie…


----------



## Teofrasto (20 Feb 2022)

El coronel Baños lo explica con claridad meridiana, los anglos empujan a una guerra en Europa, para destruir Europa , para vender armas, para vender ellos el gas en barcos al doble de precio, para impedir una Europa integrada con Rusia ,que sería una potencia terrible.
Los anglos, los inventores de la piratería son los grandes enemigos de Europa y del mundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Feb 2022)

Lo que quiere decir es que parece excesivo hasta para las mentes perturbadas que orquestan los planes estos que no se podían de saber.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Los anglos, los inventores de la piratería son los grandes enemigos de Europa y del mundo



¿Y los usanos?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Feb 2022)

Si no hay respawn me pido comisario progre con metralleta en la retaguardia para ajusticiar a los desertores, matas rojos sin que los rojos se ofendan.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Feb 2022)

Menudo curioso títere este...

un actorcete que encarna un "militar-maricón-intelectualoide-semiprogre-bolche-de dereshas"


----------



## Besucher (20 Feb 2022)

Ni para estar más de 10 min. con la batería del móvil a 0%.

Para un conflicto armado dice...


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

Borja Maris y rojos , no te olvides de éstos últimos, que son los que gobiernan ahora mismo.

Rojos y liberales son los culpables de esta decadencia.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si no hay respawn me pido comisario progre con metralleta en la retaguardia para ajusticiar a los desertores, matas rojos sin que los rojos se ofendan.



el respawn hay que ponerlo siempre donde los bombardeos no lleguen
putos noobs que no se saben los mapas


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

el es funcivago
lo unico que tiene son sobresalientes y palmaditas en la espalda.


----------



## alas97 (20 Feb 2022)

Lo que no te dice el agente kremlinita es que del lado de allá también sangran, y si sangran pueden morir también.

En las revueltas de hungría, checoslovaquía en el 68 las abuelas ponían platos bocabajos en la calle para que los sucnormales soviéticos carristas pensarán que eran minas antitanques. y así los conducían a callejones sin salida, luego empezaba la fiesta a molotov.













Que les den por culo a los rusos.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> SI hay guerra, os aseguro que muchas familias españolas, huirán enteras a Marruecos o Argelia, o Latinoamérica. No hay otra alternativa. Para eso, tienes que tener un buen fondo de ahorros, y saber dejar atrás todo lo que tienes en España.



Si hay guerra en Ucrania, otros escenarios son probables.

Un enfrentamiento Marruecos y Argelia es casi seguro, el pulso energético es el mismo, y los aliados que les respaldan, también.

Y es seguro que habría guerra en Moldavia, y por extensión con implicaciones de Rumanía.

Podría seguir, pero la guerra que anuncian los anglos, no es sólo Ucrania.
Necesitan que la UE y Rusia no lleguen a estrechar acuerdos comerciales de intercambio energético e industrial, porque eso supondría dejar a EEUU y GB fuera de controlar ese negocio, con graves implicaciones para sus economías.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Morototeo (20 Feb 2022)

Si, estamos lejos si.. pero tambien estaba lejos los Pirineos de Polonia, donde comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y llegaron los nazis hasta aqui.. y ahora tanto rusos como chinos, no tienen la mierda armamento de hace Casi 100 años. Si se entra en guerra, y les da por lanzar bombas, llegan a españa en poco tiempo. No sabes lo cruel que puede llegar a ser el ser humano en esos casos. Europa entera esta en peligro, no solo ucrania. Si algo tiene el Tito Putin, son aire de grandeza.. Aires de Zar.


----------



## secuestrado (20 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pues eso es una gran verdad si por la pandemia la gente protesto por no poder salir o por la mascarilla lo de un estado de guerra ni hablemos la gente se pondría loca ...
> 
> Vamos me estoy viendo a la gente de fiesta en sus casas y los gobiernos pidiendo que se apaguen todas las luces ya que se tienen bombardeos y todos en internet diciendo que mierda que no tenemos libertad ...



Qué dices, saldrían todos al balcón a aplaudir a las 20 a los militares. Con eso ya tenemos media guerra ganada.


----------



## burbuje (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia tiene la ventaja frente a occidente que sus plazos no son los cuatro años de las urnas.



Clave en la destrucción de occidente.


----------



## olympus1 (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Y a los militares, mi coronel, ¿ los ve usted preparados?


----------



## eltonelero (20 Feb 2022)

Hay algo bueno.
El feminismo desparecería en 0´ segundos y las mujeres demandarían quedarse en casita protegidas concinando o cosiendo uniformes.


----------



## Tails (20 Feb 2022)

teniendo en cuenta que esa guerra lleva desde el año 800 que usa ni existia........


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2022)

los jovenes rusos no estan tampoco mucho por la labor de matarse por lo que diga el zar vladmir I de todas las rusias


----------



## Palpatine (20 Feb 2022)

Los putis estan llenos de ucranianas NO DIGO MÁS


----------



## kozioł (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



No sé a quién se refiere el bienpagado de Baños en este mensaje.

¿Conoce él personalmente a alguien que quiera la guerra? ¿A su alrededor? ¿Aquí en España? 
Porque yo, salvo a los niñorratas del CounterStrike no conozco gente madura con ganas...

Y en cambio, para no desear una guerra el gángster de Putin, no ha hecho otra cosa durante meses que plantearle una guerra a Polonia bombeando refujetas por la frontera de su enculado sicario Lukashenkita (a quien andaba buscando cargárselo hace dos años por medio de sus Wagners)


Pues para no desear una guerra el amo enculador de Baños, bien que ha estado reuniendo tropas y efectivos a lo largo de la frontera (190000 ni más ni menos)

¿Es eso un "hombre de paz", la víctima del acoso otanista? ¿El mismo al que le gusta dar sermones moralistas al resto de Occidente sobre "su" familia tradicional?

¿Seriously, Putin? ¿Desde el país shithole con la tasa de aborto más alta del mundo, tu decadente Rusia?

Guárdate las lecciones y deja al resto del mundo en paz, Putina.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Feb 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Varios millones de africanos y/o musulmanes no opinan lo mismo. Dicho esto, si es verdad, el europeo blanco heterosexual medio esta totalmente incapacitado para defenderse.



A eso se aprende en seguida. Por eso a la guerra se envía a los chavales,porque se les instruye bastante rápido.


----------



## Cane-flauto (20 Feb 2022)

El negocio de las farmacéuticas ahora tiene que dejar hacer a sus socios de la industria armamentística y a las sociedades buitres, para comprar y reconstruir lo que van a destruir, siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una verdad de perogrullo, ninguna sociedad esta preparada para la guerra, solo naciones militaristas como la espartana o la israeli estan en constante tension prebelica.



Y luego hay naciones que viven de la guerra,como Yankeeland.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Feb 2022)

Tiene razón. Cuando la OTAN cumpla la agenda globalista de matar europeos en Europa, gracias a esa guerra prefabricada, yo intentare pirarme de Europa.


----------



## kozioł (20 Feb 2022)

Os dejo un superdocumental del gran Nicolás Morás sobre Putin, ese gángster hipócrita disfrazado de cura sermoneador sobre la moral ajena JAMÁS tendría parte en algo que ayudara al resto de la Humanidad, con la cual está enemistado.



Un señor que es experto en envenenamientos selectivos y bombardeos masivos no selectivos, más la confección de autoatentados fabricados para hacer subir su propia popularidad, no creo que estuviera interesado en facilitarte la vida.

No en vano trabajó media vida para el KGB en un alto cargo, en el cual se dedicaba el mismo a asesinar a diestro y siniestro, en la Alemania del Este.

Recordad que es el tipo que "rescató" a los niños de la escuela de Beslán en el 99, matando a los terroristas por gaseamiento. El precio fue... matar a unos 300 de esos niños.

Tasa de efectividad del 50%, casi como la Pfizer.

También era experto en montar atentados de "false flag". Es conocido que descubrieron a 3 terroristas que eran miembros encubiertos del FSB (que Putin comandaba), y que perpetraban atentados mortales y salvajes bajo la bandera del "islamismo", con la finalidad de que el propio Putin se hiciera popular aplicando sus recetas de mano dura.
Para que luego digáis de lo de las Torres Gemelas. Putin hacía más de lo mismo.

Por no hablar de los bombardeos masivos y continuos con misiles Grad durante días de ciudades chechenas, donde no dejaba ni tiempo para actuar a los equipos de rescate. Muy humanitario él.

O que acabó con la vida de su mentor Anatoly Sobchak, envenenándolo en el 2000, cuando empezó a hablar mal de él. Luego fue hipócritamente a llorarle en el funeral en el hombro de su viuda. Además, nunca le agradeció a Sobchak que le proporcionara la oportunidad de acceder a la alcaldía de San Petersburgo.

San Petersburgo era la misma ciudad que tuvo que sufrir la mala gestión del sr. Putin, que fue capaz de dejarla durante 3 semanas sin luz en pleno invierno helado. Por lo cual murieron 29 personas de frío.

Y estando de alcalde se vio envuelto en un escándalo millonario (93 millones de dólares) en el cual Putin "vendió" metales a cambio de comida, La comida nunca llegó y cientos de personas morían de hambre en la propia ciudad. Sin embargo, el gángster Putin se llenaba los bolsillos.

También que acabó en 2010 con la vida de 90 dignatarios polacos (ministros, políticos, obispos, generales) que iban en plan amistoso al ¡primer! homenaje a las víctimas de Katyn.
Nunca quiso que los polacos participaran en la comisión de investigación del "accidente aéreo", y en cambio sólo envió de vuelta los trozos de cadáveres de los polacos, troceados y revueltos, en ataúdes sellados. Eso en Polonia no se va a olvidar nunca.

En fin, podría seguir y seguir... pero os recomiendo que veáis el excelente documental de Nicolás Morás sobre este personajillo.


Recordemos que también es dictador para obligar a su población a vacunarse:

*Iz.Ru: **En la región de Rostov se introdujo la vacunación obligatoria de las personas mayores de 60 años*
(22 noviembre 2021, 12:54)



Y otro ejemplo de implicación de Putin con la Agenda 2030.
Klaus Schwab siempre cita a Putin como un ejemplo de su camada de "Young Global Leaders" junto a Merkel y Macron.




Putin, esa pieza imprescindible del NOM y la Agenda 2030 cuyo objetivo es destruir Europa entre aplausos de sus víctimas.

Estad atentos a la segunda parte del documental de Nico Morás sobre este nuevo Stalin.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Feb 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Yo espero que no hay guerra, la verdad, es un conflicto en el que solo podemos perder.
> 
> Pero está estudiado que las poblaciones cambian en horas a mentalidad de guerra.



Si desaparecen las leyes (o cambian), todos los seres humanos se transforman en demonios. Aviso a navegantes (de esos que entran en pateras).


----------



## Orífero (20 Feb 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Os dejo un superdocumental del gran Nicolás Morás sobre Putin, ese gángster hipócrita disfrazado de cura sermoneador sobre la moral ajena JAMÁS tendría parte en algo que ayudara al resto de la Humanidad, con la cual está enemistado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah, pues me has convencido, mañana me alisto para ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Por la OTAN que me ama. No como Putin.


----------



## ·TUERTO (20 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> intentalo.
> si de normal ya doy miedo
> con una ametralladora puedes giñarte encima a varios metros de mi presencia.
> ademas contratare a TUERTO como asistente.
> nos ves de lejos y huyes,



*El señor McAloon es de los nuestros: bromea, y es humano.*


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *El señor McAloon es de los nuestros: bromea, y es humano.*



yo tambien bromeo y @Paddy McAloon lo sabe


----------



## Chino Negro (20 Feb 2022)

No estamos preparados porque nosotros los hombres blancos y heteros estamos alienados o aislados socialmente, o sea que lo tendrán muy crudo para reclutar un ejército poderoso si no motivan a los hombres de alguna manera se acepta la muerte.


----------



## Felson (20 Feb 2022)

Hay que reconocer que quien no haya escuchado un fusil de asalto disparando a cinco metros o una detonación de una granada de fragmentación le puede resultar "estresante", sobre todo si sabes que te intenta matar. Ya no te digo si es otra persona con una bayoneta en la mano corriendo hacia ti. Es cierto, mucha gente no está preparada para eso. Incluso los profesionales que se entrenan para ello.


----------



## D_M (20 Feb 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> si es verdad, el europeo blanco heterosexual medio esta totalmente incapacitado para defenderse.



Habla por tí, a mi no me faltan cojones ni me dejo llevar por el pesimismo y el "tiratoallismo" de este foro.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

la guerra vendra a ti de una forma u otra.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

te gusta el chocolate?


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## siemprelomismo (20 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Nos está llamando cobardes?
> 
> Dadme un fusil me cago en la puta de oros. A echarle cojones hostias.



pregunto, el coronel baños alguna vez en su vida ha ido a la guerra?.

Porque yo tengo un rango especifico para esta clase de militares que van por ahí micro en mano explicando que es una guerra. *FANTASMA*.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

si me compras un helado magnum


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

con el helado me sobra lo demas.


----------



## Decipher (20 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El coronel Baños lo explica con claridad meridiana, los anglos empujan a una guerra en Europa, para destruir Europa , para vender armas, para vender ellos el gas en barcos al doble de precio, para impedir una Europa integrada con Rusia ,que sería una potencia terrible.
> Los anglos, los inventores de la piratería son los grandes enemigos de Europa y del mundo



The eternal anglo.


----------



## jota1971 (20 Feb 2022)

Europa es una Tierra de VIEJOS, y los Viejos no hacen la Guerra, la hacen los jovenes pringaos....en todo caso nos tocará pagar el espectaculo con una buena derrama...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (20 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Bien por Baños. Lo que todavía no entiendo es por qué lo eligió Sánchez como jefe de la Seguridad Nacional, elección luego fallida. Era por su tirón mediático o por qué es progre con tema inmi?


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Feb 2022)

Obvio! Me abruma la sapienza y la capacidad analitixa de estos grandes intelectuales mediaticos! Acojonante.
Vamos a ver que baste con poner la mira un poquito mas lejo de nuestras narices para darse cuenta de las cosas. 

En los paises bien hay mucho bocas pajero comedoritos niño rata de treinta y tantos que de tanto jugar al Call of Duty y de ver americanadas belicas ultrapatrioticas ve la guerra de una manera ultrabanalizada. Lo ve desde una perspectiva acomodada con el estomago lleno con agua luz calentito desde su casa, cuando un conflicto armado es una putada descomunal. De estallar una guerra en España o que se viese afectado este pais, mas de uno a la primera de cambio se acabaria tirando por la ventana por el estres que eso produce, por la falta de combustible, por la falta de alimentos, de luz de agua y de lo que pueda suceder. A eso sumar los toques de queda, bombardeos y falta de seguridad.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.
> 
> Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.
> 
> ...



No creo, Rusia no tiene sitio ya con el que defenderse y se lo va a crear cueste lo que cueste. Rusia tenia que haber evitado este momento, pero como estaba lleno de ladrones no se atrevia, todos sus ex-oligarcas estan en el anglosionismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Por angloesfera se refiere al judío internacional que cita Ford en su famoso libro.

Estos criminales vienen a saquear a Europa una vez más.

El coronavirus ha sido la primera parte


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (21 Feb 2022)

Con el tiempo las sociedades y las generaciones de han ido ablandando con la sociedad de consumo. Se han vuelto banales, pueriles, infantiles con el ocio, el fin de semana y, lo último, el móvil y la tecnología.
Un mundo cursi, egoísta y cínico donde lo único que importa es la fiesta, el fútbol y las vacaciones y la serie de la tele y la marca del momento. En nuestro país esto está disparado y en la juventud no hay ninguna esperanza. La pregunta es si una guerra con todo lo terrible que es y las consecuencias que tiene es la solución al mundo que estamos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Feb 2022)

En marzo se vienen cositas


----------



## BHAN83 (21 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Ni los ejércitos occidentales están preparados para enfrentarse a un enemigo de igual fuerza.

Solo estan acostumbrados a cabreros afganos inermes.

Pues la población general afeminada y jugando con smartphones en edad adulta, imagina.


----------



## OxHxKx (21 Feb 2022)

Si hay guerra con Rusia estamos bien jodidos !!






Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No creas, los gobiernos tienen metodos coercitivos, para convertir en soldados a sus ciudadanos.



En las guerras, cuando los soldados no están convencidos de lo que hacen pueden pasar cosas muy locas que no salen en TV. Por ejemplo, en la guerra de Vietnan mas de un mando y mas de dos volaron por los aires por cabronazos, y es que no era imposible que mientras dormian una granada pudiera rodar dentro de la tienda de campaña. En la primera guerra mundial en Francia hubo regimientos donde hubo que fusilar a uno de cada diez soldados al azar para obligarlos a luchar, y los generales ni aparecian por los cuartes para que no les cortaran el cuello. Todo esto en una época donde la gente era obediente, creyente en sus autoridades y había sido educada de otra manera. No me puedo imaginar eso mismo en una época como la actual donde somos tantos los que tenemos el colmillo retorcido. Yo creo que los ejercitos europeos primero tendrán que luchar contra sus propios soldados, y cuando les ganen, si es que queda alguien con vida, ya si eso enfrentarse a Rusia.


----------



## Julc (21 Feb 2022)

No sabía que las guerras se hacían cuando la gente estaba preparada.


----------



## lostsoul242 (21 Feb 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Os dejo un superdocumental del gran Nicolás Morás sobre Putin, ese gángster hipócrita disfrazado de cura sermoneador sobre la moral ajena JAMÁS tendría parte en algo que ayudara al resto de la Humanidad, con la cual está enemistado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablas como el trollazo gilipollas de Luis Carlos Campos , te ha faltado hablar de SIDA y Chemtrails . 
Luis Carlos Campos se cabreaba mucho cuando en la radio le trolleaban comparandole con Canosa . Asi que te lo dedico .


----------



## Kenthomi (21 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Es que a Europa ni le va ni le viene no nos incumbe


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> En las guerras, cuando los soldados no están convencidos de lo que hacen pueden pasar cosas muy locas que no salen en TV. Por ejemplo, en la guerra de Vietnan mas de un mando y mas de dos volaron por los aires por cabronazos, y es que no era imposible que mientras dormian una granada pudiera rodar dentro de la tienda de campaña. En la primera guerra mundial en Francia hubo regimientos donde hubo que fusilar a uno de cada diez soldados al azar para obligarlos a luchar, y los generales ni aparecian por los cuartes para que no les cortaran el cuello. Todo esto en una época donde la gente era obediente, creyente en sus autoridades y había sido educada de otra manera. No me puedo imaginar eso mismo en una época como la actual donde somos tantos los que tenemos el colmillo retorcido. Yo creo que los ejercitos europeos primero tendrán que luchar contra sus propios soldados, y cuando les ganen, si es que queda alguien con vida, ya si eso enfrentarse a Rusia.



Habria que hacer un lavado de cerebro brutal a al poblacion, con flase flags y atentados de la nacion enemiga en suelo patrio, muy sangrientos...veis que malos que son los enenigos? hay que ir a luchar por vuestros hijos y bla bla

y aun asi seria dificil...necimos entre sofas y mantas y consolas, cervecitas y terracitas...nadie se va a frente por gusto,solo los idiotas mas lobotomizados,la mayoria huiria, paso de marrones y tal


----------



## es3hado (21 Feb 2022)

Personalmente *Creo* que lo de Ucrania es una maniobra de distracción. 
*Cambio repentino de foco de atención*, es una de las *técnicas de Hipnosis Colectiva* a las que nos están sometiendo.

Solo hay que fijarse un poco en cómo dan las Noticias las cadenas de TV. Sobre todo las de A3M. Dan una noticia y dicen una cosa y en la misma noticia dicen lo contrario.


----------



## Wein (21 Feb 2022)

Y qué quiere éste que nos rindamos a Putin sin pegar un tiro?

Primero que nos demuestre que puede aplastar Ucrania en una semana como dice él. que no se si lo ha dicho pero seguramente sí. Y luego ya nos pensamos lo de pagarle a los rusos un tributo para que no nos invadan.

De momento que sigan esperando y muriendose con 60 años con el hígado hecho polvo.


----------



## Chuchus (21 Feb 2022)

No pasa nada, mandamos a todos los inmigrantes de segunda generación, ellos estarán dispuestos a defendernos


----------



## Wein (21 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Rusia sabe que el paso del tiempo va a su favor.
> 
> Se ve en la propia Ucrania, en 2014 podía haber hecho Rusia lo mismo que en Kazajistán hace unos meses, a un coste muy alto, pero esperó y se conformó con Crimea.
> 
> ...



al contrario hombre, el paso del tiempo va a favor de Europa, la europa alemana o franco alemana si quereis, y en contra de Rusia. Y también de los anglos, pero aquí en Europa el "peligro" más que real propagandistico ahora es Rusia no los anglos, además los anglos ya lo tienen asumido que van a perder los rusos parece que no, que aspiran a ganar.

. No hay que esperar mucho vamos a ver quien sale mejor parado, si anglos, Europa, la Europa alemana, o rusia.


----------



## GatoAzul (21 Feb 2022)

Ahora toca subir impuestos otra vez para abastecerse de armas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Feb 2022)

Obviamente que No.
En cuanto caigan unos misiles en Europa con unos pocos miles de muertos.
Los europeitos se rinden rápidamente.
Saldrían a las ventanas con sábanas blancas a rendirse.


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...



Las poblaciones de Oceanía, Asia, América o África, en cambio, sí lo están.

Hañálisis májicos de la pluma del hinsijne Cagonel Don Pedrito Retretes, funsimilitar hezpanyol preparado para cacarear.


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños avisa de lo que puede pasar si estalla la guerra contra Rusia: "No están preparadas"
> 
> 
> El popular militar y comentarista geopolítico ha analizado los últimos movimientos en la frontera de Ucrania
> ...




En las imagenes de la TV solo se ven a señoras mayores esgrimiendo kalanikoves, junto con hombres de toda edad. Poca chortina de 20 preparandose para matar por su pais... curioso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Feb 2022)

¿Y qué población está "preparada" para la guerra?


----------



## Benemerito (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Claro, uno ve esto y se caga en la puta.



Gracias por el enlace, el vídeo es brutal.

He sentido emoción viendo el video de los chinos. Sacrificio, disciplina, valor, orgullo...

Que envidia.

En el Cuerpo solo siento frustración, vergüenza y desánimo desde hace mucho tiempo.

Nos van a someter, no tengo ninguna duda. Y nos lo merecemos por nuestros pecados.


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Feb 2022)

Lo que deben temer es que si reparten armas lo mismo ellos son el objetivo.


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y qué población está "preparada" para la guerra?



Iraquies, sirios, yemenies, por decir algunos. Y los rusos muchísimo mas que los europedos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Si la UE se entiende con Rusia en temas de comercio e intercambio energético y bienes industriales, y se amplía el espacio hacia China, sin necesidad de comunicación marítima, se acaba la hegemonía anglo.*
> 
> Ni repitiéndolo mil veces más parece que la gente lo pueda entender.
> Los anglos van a intentarlo todo con tal de evitarlo.



Precisamente eso es lo que mas les jode a los yanquis y a las ratas anglobritish cometierra.

Reino Hundido es una isla infecta, un erial de mierda en el que nada puede ser cultivado salvo patatas.


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Benemerito dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace, el vídeo es brutal.
> 
> He sentido emoción viendo el video de los chinos. Sacrificio, disciplina, valor, orgullo...
> 
> ...



De nada hombre.

Es una pena lo que le están haciendo a todas las FCSE.


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Iraquies, sirios, yemenies, por decir algunos. Y los rusos muchísimo mas que los europedos.



Lo rusos cuentan con poco más de 2 millones de reservistas, por lo visto hay gente que aún no se ha enterado.


----------



## McNulty (21 Feb 2022)

El Pedro Baños éste me empieza a parecer un cansino cuñao como el Carballo. Habla de obviedades sin aportar nada nuevo, y se cuida mucho de decir algo para no molestar a los de arriba. Desde que le echaron del CNI se aburre demasiado.


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Lo rusos cuentan con poco más de 2 millones de reservistas, por lo visto hay gente que aún no se ha enterado.



¿Con cuantos cuenta España?


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Feb 2022)

Es más, ni siquiera mascarilla, sólo por tener quedarse un rato en casa sin ir al bar, ya gritaban resistiré, resistiré a todas horas y se daban ánimos unos a otros como si estuvieran en un velatorio o nadando en un naufragio.

Penoso.


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Con cuantos cuenta España?











Reservista voluntario (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






En 2015, el ejército español contaba con 4 770[4] Reservistas Voluntarios distribuidos entre los tres ejércitos (Ejército de Tierra, Ejército del Aire y Armada) y Cuerpos Comunes. No obstante, es destacable que el número de Reservistas Voluntarios ha ido descendiendo hasta la actualidad, fruto de las pocas plazas ofertadas por el Ministerio de Defensa y por las altas tasas de abandono de los propios Reservistas Voluntarios, al no renovar sus compromisos de disponibilidad, muchas veces desanimados por la falta de activaciones. Esto es debido a que el número de activaciones, ya sea para prestar servicio en las Unidades o para formación, es muy reducido, habiendo un amplio porcentaje de reservistas que no son activados nunca o en muchos años.

La edad de entrada está entre 18 años y 58 años.



4770 hombres era lo que se perdía en una tarde durante la segunda guerra mundial.

Y los que hicieron el servicio militar obligatorio lo hicieron en la época del CETME, es decir, no creo que estén para muchos trotes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Iraquies, sirios, yemenies, por decir algunos. Y los rusos muchísimo mas que los europedos.



Esos no están preparados para la guerra. Esos están en guerra, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 Feb 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Habria que hacer un lavado de cerebro brutal a al poblacion, con flase flags y atentados de la nacion enemiga en suelo patrio, muy sangrientos...veis que malos que son los enenigos? hay que ir a luchar por vuestros hijos y bla bla
> 
> y aun asi seria dificil...necimos entre sofas y mantas y consolas, cervecitas y terracitas...nadie se va a frente por gusto,solo los idiotas mas lobotomizados,la mayoria huiria, paso de marrones y tal



A mi no me engañarían ni así, se bien quién es el enemigo y como funciona.


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esos no están preparados para la guerra. Esos están en guerra, que no es lo mismo.



En Irak y Siria está ya acabada a efectos prácticos. El dedo y la luna.


----------



## Decipher (22 Feb 2022)

No era follarusos. Era FOLLARUSAS. FOLLARUSAS.


----------

